# Contador programable ascendente y descendente



## mr_guns

Quisiera saber lo que necesito para este circuito, que está en el título de este mensaje.

Los requerimientos de este, son:

1- Se desplegará en dos display de 7 segmentos el conteo
2- A través de un selector se establece el modo de conteo (up/down)
3- Para programar el punto de inicio de conteo se utilizarán dos pulsadores que indiquen cual digito ha de modificarse
4- Dos pulsadores incrementarán y decrementarán el dígito
5- Un pulsador de arranque de la secuencia iniciará el conteo. Este pulsador servirá además para pausar el conteo
6- En el modo de conteo ascendente (up) luego de establecerse el punto de inicio y presionarse el pulsador de arranque el contador se incrementará a una frecuencia de 1Hz. Cuando se alcance el numero 60, el contador detiene el conteo y activa una sirena.
7- En el modo de conteo descendente(down) luego de establecerse el punto de inicio y presionarse el pulsador de arranque, el contador se decrementará a razón de 1Hz, hasta llegar a cero. En este punto se dentendrá el conteo y activará una sirena.

Por favor, realmente necesito ayuda con este proyecto, es el trabajo final de la materia en la universidad......espero que alguien se interese en mi caso. Aquí pongo exactamente el requerimiento para que se entienda mejor.

Gracias


----------



## Marcelo

Eso lo puedes hacer facilmente con un par de 74LS192 (Contador Up/Down BCD) y otro par de 74LS47 (driver BCD a 7 Segmentos ) 

Las datasheets te dicen prácticamente como hacerlo. Las puedes conseguir aquí:

http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/database.htm

Debes hacer dos circuitos idéntico con cada par y para tener los dos dígitos conectas el carry y el borrow del primero al up/down del segundo.

Para hacer el conteo a 1 Hz, puedes usar un free running (astable) que entra en los pines UP/DOWN  del 74LS192. Ese oscilador deberá estar controlado por un trigger que disparará el conteo hacia arriba y hacia abajo.

La selección manual hacia arriba o hacia abajo lo puedes hacer con un monoastable, al igual que para escoger cual digito modificar.

Recuerda que como todo es TTL, puedes usar compuertas OR para sumar las señales (por ejemplo, en los pines UP/Down del dígito BCD menos significativo que es el que prácticamente controla el conteo). De hecho las vas a tener que usar.

Para los astables y monoastables puedes usar 555 y diseñarlos a 1Hz (no recuerdo si el 555 puede manejarse a frecuencias tan bajas, hay que revisar el datasheet)

http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/555timer.htm

Creo que para seleccionar entre dígito derecho o izquierdo para su modificación, pudieras usar un flip flop de manera tal que cuando selecciones el derecho; la salida del FF se coloque con Q=1 y Qnegado=0 y cuando aprietes el izquierdo Q=0 y Qnegado=1. Estas señales controlarían junto con los pulsadores de UP, DOWN y el monoastable que genera el pulso, a cual pin es al que se la debe introducir la senal. Seguramente, las compuertas lógicas que necesitarás para esto serán unas AND.

Ve leyendo las datasheets para que tengas una idea, haz un esquema inicial y postealo por aquí para ayudarte. Verás que no es tan dificil hacerlo.

Espero que me haya explicado lo suficientemente claro como para que me entiendas.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## mr_guns

Gracias por la ayuda Marcelo, tratare de postear el esquema inicial para ver si voy bien...

Gracias!


----------



## Marcelo

Para que tengas una idea de como hacer la parte de los contadores con los dos circuitos en cascada (2 dígitos. Esto lo puedes expandir cuantas veces quieras es decir, para tantos dígitos como necesites usando la misma idea), fíjate en este circuito. 
Este solo cuenta hacia arriba; no lo vayas a montar porque si mal no recuerdo, tiene un pequeño bug en algún lado. Solo para que lo tomes como referencia. Es prácticamente lo mismo, solo que el 192 tien un pin para pulsar el contador hacia arriba y otro para que cuente hacia abajo.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## mr_guns

Ok, ya se me va aclarando el camino...

Gracias


----------



## Marcelo

Estuve leyendo el planteamiento del problema y me di cuenta que el contador debe llegar solo hasta 60 es decir, no da toda la vuelta.

Hacerlo con compuertas creo que va a ser complicado. 
¿Puedes usar microcontroladores?

Si es así, es más directo hacer el control. Si bien puedes hacerlo todo con el micro (es decir, incluyendo el contador), la parte de los contadores pudieras dejarlo con los 192 y controlar los pulsos de conteo con el uC.

Necesitaría en total 5 puertos de entrada de datos y 6 puertos de salida:

Las entradas:
2 de ellas para mandar un solo pulso, hacia arriba y hacia abajo, al 7 segmentos seleccionado.
1 para disparar/para el contador completo, hasta 0 o 60 dependiendo si se escoge hacia arriba o hacia abajo.
Las otras 2, para los pulsadores de un solo pulso que son las que te permitiría escoger el 7 segmentos que quieres cambiar.

La oscilación a 1 Hz los harías por software en el uC.

Las salidas:
2 de ellos para el conteo desde xx hasta 60 (creciente) y desde xx a 0 (decreciente) (UP/Down).
2 para enviar un solo pulso al 7 seg seleccionado hacia arriba.
2 para enviar un solo pulso al 7 seg seleccionado hacia abajo.

Exige más programación y menos hardware.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## mr_guns

Bueno Marcelo, el problema está justamente en que tengo que hacerlo con compuertas porque es la única herramienta que nos han dado en el curso para trabajar y no nos podemos salir de ahí...

A ver si me puedes ayudar de esa forma...

Gracias!


----------



## Marcelo

Bueno, si es así deberías hacer tu "tabla de la verdad" e implementarlo todo con compuertas lógicas básicas.  Deberías averiguar bien esto y si puedes usar por ejemplo,  flip/flop y contadores ya integrados, entre otros elementos (como el 555).

De todas formas te voy a anexar un esquema que, óyeme bien, *no está revisado y lo hice en 10 minutos, así es que hay que revisarlo a fondo porque debe tener errores.*
*Otro problema es que este contador no para.* Es decir, hay que hacer la lógica a la salida del contador (entre el contador y el driver BCD) de manera tal que el biastable del circuito se pare si la salida es 60 O 0(cero). Creo que la forma más sencilla es tomar las salidas del contador en 60 (111 100) y hacer la lógica para que con esa combinación y también cuando los nibbles sean exactamente 0000 0000, no se dispare el contador.

La verdad que explicar esto escrito es muy dificil. Trata de tomar el esquema para que veas más o menos la lógica.

Publica algo de lo que has hecho.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## mr_guns

Hola Marcelo,

Todavía no publico nada porque estoy buscando ayuda de cómo hacerlo porque la verdad es que estoy haciendo esto partiendo de la nada ya que es una materia introductoria y el profesor supone que uno llegó al curso sabiendo electrónica....jeje

Pero nada, en cuanto tenga algo de seguro que lo publico....también voy a revisar este esquema y te hablo luego...

Gracias!

**********
Averigué que sí se puede utilizar el flip-flop y los contadores para el proyecto, así que creo que será más sencillo hacer el esquema a partir de ahí, y por tanto el proyecto en sí...

Gracias
E.C.


----------



## Marcelo

Bueno, entonces es más o menos el esquema anterior. En él debes fijarte por ejemplo, que el pulsador STAR/STOP está entrando a una compuerta AND y si no lo mantiene apretado, el contador se para. Allí hay que idearse un circutito en el cual, cuando le das un pulso con el botón se pone a 1 y se mantiene así hasta que lo vuelvas a pulsar, en donde deberá ponerse a 0 y así sucesivamente.

El flip flop más sencillo es el set/reset. Para que veas como funcionan puedes irte a este link:

http://isweb.redwoods.cc.ca.us/INSTRUCT/CalderwoodD/diglogic/srflip.htm

Lo que te puedo recomendar es hacer el circuito por parte pero partiendo de una idea general, por ejemplo, puedes arma el contador y fíjarte que funcione aunque sea contínuamente cuando está energizado, luego agrega el switch àra que cuente hacia arriba y hacia abajo, luego ideas la forma de parar el conteo donde te interesa (60 hacia arriba y 0 hacia abajo). Como próximo paso, pudieras hacer la parte para pararlo y pausarlo, y por último la selección de cada 7 segmentos y como subir o bajar su respectivo contador. 

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## mr_guns

Tengo tres preguntas sobre el proyecto:

1) ¿para qué sirve el 555 y como lo uso en un contador 74LS190?

2) ¿como integro la alarma para que se active al llegar el conteo a 60 o a cero?

3) ¿como hago para que el conteo solo llegue a 60?


----------



## Marcelo

> 1) ¿para qué sirve el 555 y como lo uso en un contador 74LS190?


El 555 es un timer CMOS muy versátil y que tiene infinidades de aplicaciones. 

Tutorial:
http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/gadgets/555/555.html

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm

Unas aplicaciones comunes con estos integrados son los osciladores o multivibradores astables y monoastables.

Con la configuración astables obtienes una onda de salida cuadrada o rectángular en la que puedes ajustar el ancho del pulso (el tiempo) en alta (o baja) y la frecuencia de los pulsos como desees, modificando los valores de los componentes periféricos del circuito.

Con la configuración monoastable proporcionas un único pulso en donde puedes ajustar según tu diseño, la duración en alta (o baja) de ese pulso. En los monoastables se utiliza normalmente un trigger que es una señal externa que dispara el monoastable.

Ahora los contadores. Bien sea el 74LS190  o cualquier otro similar, requiere para funcionar una señal de reloj o pulsos (de 5 voltios en norma TTL) para que funcionen.
Cada vez que el contador recibe un pulso en su pin de CLK (el 14 en el caso del 74190), el contador avanza o retrocede un valor en su cuenta. Recuerda que esos integrados tiene pines adicionales que se deben manejar como el "Enable" que activa el contador, el "UP" y el "DOWN" dependiendo el sentido de conteo o giro que desees en el contador y el "Reset" que como su ppalabra lo indica, sirve para "resetear" el contador.
Cuando energizas tu circuito, deberías mandar un pulso al reset del contador para inicializarlo.
Entonces, los 555 los puedes usar para generar el reloj periódico necesario en los contadores (astable) o para enviarles un solo pulso (monastable) a fin de que avancen o retrocedan de uno en uno, cada vez que envías la orden al trigger del circuito monastable por medio de un pulsador.



> 2) ¿como integro la alarma para que se active al llegar el conteo a 60 o a cero?


El diseño de eso puede ser de varias formas. Lo más sencillo es hacer un pequeño circuito que se active cuando el conteo llegue a 60.
Por ejemplo, si usamos un monoastable y un circuito que, con las salidas del contador en 60 genere el disparo del multivibrador, éste último hará sonar un buzzer de alarma por el tiempo en el que hayas diseñado el monoastable.

Cuando los pines de salida del contador (desde el bit 0 al bit 4 del primer nibble - dígito menos significativo) y del 0 al 4 del segundo nibble (dígito de las decenas, más significativos) tengan valores de 0 y 6 respectivamente, se deberá generar el pulso. 

El byte de dos nibbles debería ser para 60, así:

dec.-----unid.
0110----0000
xabc----xxxx
6--------0

Como ves, lo que interesa solamente es cuando el nibble de las decenas es igual a 6. En este caso, como estás contando hasta 60, no interesa el de las unidades porque es 0. Lo deberás tomar en cuenta si quieres contar hasta 61, 68 o cualquier valor en el que las unidades sean distintas de cero.

Entonces, para este caso, no nos fijamos en el contador de unidades y tomamos del contador de los decimales solo los bits menos significativos nos interesan para tu caso: 110 (El último, nunca llegará a ser 1 porque pararemos el contador).

Ahora suponte que los pines de esos bits que salen del contador de las unidades decimales se llaman a, b y c como te muestro más arriba, entonces tomando sus señales e implementando con compuertas AND y NOT un circuito lógico, tenemos que:

a (and) b (and - not) c = 1

La salida de este circuito lógico iría al trigger del monoastable que te haría sonar la  alarma y las señales a, b y c las extraes del contador de los decimales.



> 3) ¿como hago para que el conteo solo llegue a 60?


Esta es otra pregunta que tiene varias soluciones.

La señal del circuito lógico que te comenté antes, es la misma que puedes usar para detenr el contador.

¿Como lo haces?, depende del circuito que hayas montado.

Por eso en un post pasado te comente que quizás sería más sencillo diseñar todo el circuito corriendo hasta 99 o 00 y luego ver como hacías para pararlo  en 60.

Como obtener la señal de paro, ya lo tienes explicado en el punto anterior. 

Ahora, como detener el conteo es otra cosa.

Una forma podría ser utilizar el pin de ENABLE del contador. Si esa señal debe mantenerse a 1, para que funciones el contador, entonces lo que hay que hacer es llevar la señal lógica que te expliqué antes, pero en fomra inversa es decir, negada.

Esa señal que siempre vale 0 excepto cuando el dígito decimal vale 60, en donde cambia a 1; al negarla, será siempre 1 excepto cuando el contador llegue a 60, que pasará a ser 0.

Entonces si colocamos la señal que estás usando como ENABLE, en una compuerta AND conjuntamente que la señal de 60 negada, el pin ENABLE estará activo hasta que el contador llegue a 60, donde esa compuerta AND tendrá un 0 a su salida que detendrá el contador.

Recuerda que como tu contador es ascendente y descendente, deberás aplicar algo similar cuando quieras contar hasta 00 desde un valor inicial preestablecido. Es decir, deberás poder seleccionar cual señal lógico de control (la de 60 o la de 0) es la que te para el contador.

Espero que me haya podido hacer entender.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## mr_guns

Creo que voy entendiendo lo que pregunté anteriormente...ahora tengo otras dudas.

Ya tengo diagramado el esquema del proyecto practicamente completo, a partir de integrados (no de compuertas), lo único es que lo hice manualmente y no tengo escaner.

Una de las interrogantes que tengo es que no se donde ubicar las entradas del integrado 74LS190, osea (PO,P1,P2,P3), y supongo que PL debe ir al 555.

También, quisiera saber si la opción de llevar los display manualmente al número que desee para empezar a contar hacia arriba o hacia abajo la trae el 555, que creo que entendí que sí la traía.

Algo de lo que hice en el pre-diagrama fue ubicar los botones de "pausa" y "up/down"....el de "pausa" lo ubiqué conectándolo directamente al CE(4) de cada integrado 74LS190; el de "up/down" lo ubiqué directamente al U/D(5) de cada integrado 74LS190. Quisiera saber si está correcta esa parte.

Otra cosa que quiero saber es si al estar los contadores en cascada, cuando el primer contador llega a una década (en este caso que son solo dos), le da el pulso automáticamente al otro contador para que aumente o disminuya un dígito.

Aquí te envío un adjunto de cómo tengo el pre-diagrama...aunque no detallado, pero así de esa forma está hecho; trataré de escanearlo lo antes posible para postearlo por aquí.

Gracias,
E.C.


----------



## Marcelo

> Una de las interrogantes que tengo es que no se donde ubicar las entradas del integrado 74LS190, osea (PO,P1,P2,P3), y supongo que PL debe ir al 555.



Las entradas P0, P1, P2 y P3 sirven para preseleccionar el valor del contador al arrancarlo. Cuando se enciende el circuito, Y SI EL PIN *PL* ESTÁ EN ESTADO BAJO (0 V), lo que tengas en P0-P3 se pasa a las salida Q0-Q3. En tu caso te interesa que arranque en 0, para hacer esto podrías poner a 0 los pines PL - P0 - P1 - P2 - P3 para estar seguro que siempre será así y pasar luego a High (5 V) el pin PL para iniciar la cuenta. 

De otra forma, el contador podría arrancar en cualquier valor.

Si te lo permiten tu profesor, podrías colocarle también un botón de "reset" que llevaría estos pines a "0" o Low para que se cargue el contador con 0 (en ambos 190) cuando lo presionas, sino vas a tener que implementarlo de alguna forma con el arranque y colocar PL en High cuando desees comenzar el conteo por primera vez.

La salida del 555 que tienes en configuración astable (pulsos a una frecuencia de 1 Hz, que es lo que te piden = 1 ciclo por segundo = 1 Pulso (Alto-Bajo) por segundo) y que es el encargado de correrte el conteo, debe ir en CP (señal de reloj) y depende de como implementes la cascada de los dos contadores (más abajo te digo).



> También, quisiera saber si la opción de llevar los display manualmente al número que desee para empezar a contar hacia arriba o hacia abajo la trae el 555, que creo que entendí que sí la traía.



Según tu documento, la selección de contar hacia arriba y hacia abajo la puedes realizar mediante un interruptor. Si es así, todo lo que debes hacer es colocar HIGH (5 V) en los pines (U/D) de ambos 190 para contar hacia abajo o un LOW (0 V) para contar hacia arriba usando el switche. El 555 sigue mandando la misma señal de reloj y esa es su función. 
Ahora, para llevar los display manualmente a su valor de inicio deberás diseñar algo más selectivo. 
Allí no podrás utilizar el 555 astable solamente, pues no tienes control sobre él ya que funciona en modo "Free Running"  lo que quiere decir que éste genera su señal de reloj mientras esté energizado.

Ahora lee con calma y trata de entender la lógica. Si antes de colocar el pin 3 del 555 diréctamente al pin CP del o de los contadores (depende de como hayas hecho la cascada - más abajo te explico); intercalas una compuerta OR de manera tal que por uno de sus pines de entrada se inserte este reloj del 555 y por la otra puedas meter una señal a "1" o 5 V en forma manual, tendrías la posibilidad de escoger entre usar el 555 o la entrada manual. 

Pero hay que buscar una manera de parar el 555 pues si no siempre mandará su señal de reloj y será la que prevalezca en la compuerta OR.

Por consiguiente, la señal de salida del reloj del 555 (pin 3)deberá estar controlada también de alguna forma por el botón Star/Pause que tienes en el circuito.

Siguiendo con esta lógica, puedes usar la señal que envías a CE.

Si colocas CE en un AND junto con la salida del reloj del 555, la señal de éste último solo estará activa cuando CE sea 1. Cuando CE sea 0, los contadores obedecerán solo a los pulsos manuales. 

Fíjate en el dibujo anexo para que veas a que me refiero.

Ojo, que esta implementación dependerá de como tengas conectada la cascada de los dos contadores (más abajo te lo explico y cuando veas la datasheet sabrás a que me refiero). Sin embargo, es muy fácil adaptarlo a cada caso.



> Algo de lo que hice en el pre-diagrama fue ubicar los botones de "pausa" y "up/down"....el de "pausa" lo ubiqué conectándolo directamente al CE(4) de cada integrado 74LS190; el de "up/down" lo ubiqué directamente al U/D(5) de cada integrado 74LS190. Quisiera saber si está correcta esa parte.



Correcto. Solo que el Up/Down creo que lo puedes hacer aparte, con el interruptor lo que facilitaría las cosas. Revisa el enunciado del problema. El CE te permite o no la cuenta. CE en HIGH, permite contar y en LOW para la cuenta si y solo si PL está en estado HIGH.



> Otra cosa que quiero saber es si al estar los contadores en cascada, cuando el primer contador llega a una década (en este caso que son solo dos), le da el pulso automáticamente al otro contador para que aumente o disminuya un dígito.



Hay dos forma se de hacer esto. Puedes hacerlo en forma sincrónica o asincrónica. La forma en que lo dibujastes es asincrónica y la salida de "clock ripple" se usa para disparar el segundo contador. La otra forma es usar el "Carry" y el "Borrow" del contador para disparar el segundo dígito. En este último caso, la misma señal de reloj que envía el 555 entra en los dos contadores a su para CP.

En resumen para esto último:

1) Asincrónico:  La pin RC del contador de unidades entra al pin CP del contador de decenas. El reloj del 555 entra al pin CP del contador de unidades y el pin CP del contador de decenas va a tierra o 0 V.

2) Sincrónico:  La señal del 555 entra en sendos pines CP de cada contador. La RC del contador de unidades entra al pin CE del contador de decenas.

La opción 2, necesita una buena señal de reloj para que se sincronice en forma correcta el cambio.

Te recomiendo que te leas la datasheet del 74ls190 donde te explican muy bien el funcionamiento de esto. Parece algo engorroso pero si lo lees con calma verás que no es tan complicado.

El 74LS190 es un contador descontinuado, por lo que hay por allí unas datasheet algo pobres. Puedes bajarte esta como referencia:

http://www.ece.msstate.edu/classes/ece4263/lab/LABS/project/74ls190.pdf#search='74LS190 datasheet'

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## mr_guns

Esto está bastante claro. Solo me falta esquematizar todo y armar el circuito, pero creo que ya tengo bien definida la idea de como lo voy a hacer.

Gracias,
E.C.


----------



## mr_guns

Hay una parte que se me ha pasado comentar, y es la parte que dice "3-Para programar el punto de inicio de conteo se utilizarán dos pulsadores que indiquen cual digito ha de modificarse".

Mi idea es colocar dos interruptores, uno que blokee el U/D de uno, para solo colocar manualmente uno de los díjitos donde quiera; y el otro de los interruptores para que haga lo mismo con el U/D del otro contador.


----------



## Marcelo

Según entiendo del enunciado de tu problema:

1) Mediante un  interruptor seleccionas UP o DOWN
2) Luego con PULSADORES debes variar los dígitos.

Creo que no puedes usar interruptores para seleccionar cual dígito vas a cambiar.
De todas formas, si deseas hacerlo como dices, debes actuar con esa misma idea pero sobre CE y no sobre UP/DOWN. Recuerda que CE te permite que el contador avance o no. UP/DOWN solo determina el sentido de conteo según su valor. Por lo tanto, si quieres cambiar las unidades, debes llevar CE de las decenas a "0" con el interruptor y viceversa.

Te voy a dar una idea para que la analices.

El último esquemático que te hice, preví el conteo manual.

Donde dice "pulso manual" se colocaría el pulsador para cambiar el dígito (unidades o decenas, son 2 pulsadores).

Si el interruptor que selecciona UP o DOWN está en UP, los dígitos cambiaran mediante el pulsador uno a uno en dirección UP cada vez que lo presiones. Si está en DOWN harán lo mismo pero hacia abajo.

La idea es que hasta que no pulses INICIO o START, la señal CE esté a 0 (LOW) por lo que el 555 funciona pero el AND (que lo hace con CE) no deja que la señal de reloj llegue al contador.

En estas condiciones, si accionas uno de los pulsadores manual, colocaras a 5 V (HIGH) tanto a CP (reloj) como CE (Enable) y el contador avanzará o retrocederá (dependiendo de como esté el interruptor UP/DOWN) una unidad.

En el momento en que acciones el botón START; CE debe pasar a valer 1, lo que permite que la señal del 555 alcance los contadores y éstos empiecen a funcionar. Si en ese momento presionara uno de los pulsadores de cambio manual, el resultado podría ser impredecible pues no está considerado en el circuito que eso pueda suceder. 

La etapa de como colocar o permutar el valor de CE, no la hemos discutido todavía pero te indiqué algo de ello en los primeros mensajes.
El botón de START/PAUSA deberá funcionar de manera tal que arranque al energizar el circuito en "0" y luego vaya cambiando su valor ente "1" y "0" secuencialmente con cada pulsación. Para esto te comenté algo de Flip/Flop Set/Reset. START/PAUSA colocara CE a "1" o a "0".

Recuerda siempre que hay muchas formas de hacer esto y se te pueden ocurrir otras.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## mr_guns

También, si me puedes aclarar la parte de: "Ahora suponte que los pines de esos bits que salen del contador de las unidades decimales se llaman a, b y c, entonces tomando sus señales e implementando con compuertas AND y NOT un circuito lógico, tenemos que: 

a (and) b (and - not) c = 1"

Si me puedes postear un ejemplo gráfico sobre esto creo que entendería por completo esa parte.

Gracias,
E.C.


----------



## Marcelo

Ok, aquí esta. La salida de este circuito lógico será uno cuando el dígito de las decenas valga 6. Con ese "1" deberás ver como haces para detener el contador. Pudieras usar la señal CE en forma combinada con la que viene del pulsador START/PAUSE u ocasionar que el circuito que controla el pulsador, reciba esta señal y actúe como si se hubiera pulsado la tecla.

Saludos.
Marcelo.


----------



## mr_guns

Aquí te envío el proyecto funcional, al menos en el papel, si tienes alguna sugerencia sobre esto....estoy abierto al cambio.

Gracias,
E.C.


----------



## mr_guns

Gracias, creo que para completar al menos la parte teórica lo que me faltaría es el diseño del astable y el monoastable.

Empezaremos tan pronto consigamos los dispositivos, ya que la entrega del proyecto es en dos semanas a partir del próximo viernes.

Gracias de nuevo,
Elder Crisóstomo


----------



## Marcelo

Nota: Ambos circuitos van alimentados con 5 Volt.

*Astable: Primer anexo.*

Estos son valores de ejemplo. Ustedes pueden recalcular para ajustarlo mejor

R1= 1.2 K Ohm
R2= 700 K Ohm
C= 1 uF

T1=485.9316 ms (aprox.)
T2=485.1 ms (aprox.)
*OJO: DutyCycle es aproximadamente 50%
*
Frec= 1,0277 Hz

Fórmulas:
Intervalo del pulso en ALTA (5V) = 0.693 * (R1+R2) * C
Intervalo del pulso en BAJA (0V)= 0.693 * R2 * C 
Frecuencia = 1.44 / ( (R1+(2*R2)) * C

*Monoastable: Segundo anexo*

Para calcular el tiempo en segundos que deseen que se mantenga el pulso, hagan:

T = 1.1 * R * C

El interruptor es el trigger.

En ambos casos utilicen "tanteo" para hallar valores coherentes y comerciales de las R y los C. Si desean trabajar con tiempos de alta y baja definidos (500ms de alta y 500ms de baja por ejemplo = DutyCycle de 50%) pueden despejadar de las ecuaciones y calcular.

Tienen 3 ecuaciones con 3 incógnitas; si despejan R1 de la primera, R2 de la segunda y C de la tercera; fijan los tiempos a 500 ms cada uno y la frecuencia a 1 Hz, pueden calcular los valores de R1, R2 y C
que permiten esos parámetros tomen esos valores y desde allí, ajustar a valores comerciales.
Luegon hacen el cálculo inverso con esos valores comerciales calculan a ver que obtienen como TAlta, TBaja y f.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## VAK

Me parece interesante este diseño


----------



## mr_guns

Ok, anexé esta parte también al pre-proyecto a entregar.

Gracias,
E.C.


----------



## alexthecrown

sabes como hacer un contador de 0-24 con 74ls90 
plx si sabes dime


----------



## Marcelo

Alex, si leíste los mensajes de este tema ya tendrás la noción de como hacerlo.

La idea general es poder tener una señal cuando el contador llegue a 24 que podamos usar para detenerlo.

Esto se puede hacer interceptando cuando el contador de unidades tome el valor de 2 y el contador de decenas el de 4.

Si hacemos un circuito lógico que valga "1" cuando esto suceda y "0" el resto del  tiempo ya tenemos la señal que requerimos.

Esta señal la llevaremos al pin CE (count enable) del 74LS190 de las unidades para que pare el conteo. Cuando CE=0 el circuito cuenta y cuando vale "1" se detiene.

El circuito que vale 1 cuanto el contador marca 24 es el anexo.

La otra pregunta no la entiendo.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## Edwin C

hola marcelo, la verdad me gustaria que me ayudaras tambien, pues yo tengo el mismo problema que mr_guns, pero yo necesito que el contador pare cuando llegue a cero. Estoy trabajando con el 74LS192 haciendo la cuenta descendente. Porfa, si puedes respondeme

gracias, 
Edwin C


----------



## Marcelo

Hola Edwin,

Te digo lo mismo que a mr_guns. Estas son ideas que pueden hacerse de otra forma. Puedes imaginarte otras.

El 74LS192 también es un contador decádico "presettable" pero difiere un poco del 74LS190.

Una de las diferencias es que los relojes para contar hacia arriba y hacia abajo están separados y activando el que te interesa, puedes escoger el sentido de cuenta.

Para establecer el valor de inicio del contador y el estado de cuenta/paro se utilizan los pines PL y MR. 

1) Al arrancar el contador (encenderlo), los pines P0 a P3 deben tener el número 1 binario. (1000) y los pines MR y Pl deberán estar ambos a "0". Esto hace que los valores que definen los Pi se pasen a las salidas Qi (Q0, Q1, Q2 y Q3) por lo tanto en el encendido, el contador mostrará "01".

2) Para contar; MR y PL deben estar a "0" y "1" respectivamente y dependiendo si quieres contar hacia arriba o hacia abajo, la señal de reloj deberá entrar en el pin CPU o CPD también respectivamente. 

Aquí deberás usar un circuito para seleccionar a cual de esos dos pines le vas a mandar la señal de reloj para el conteo (más abajo te explico).

3) Para que el contador pare, deberás colocar los dos pines CPU y CPD a "1" a la vez. Cuando haces esto, el contador queda parado sin cambios hasta que ese estado varía es decir, hasta que lo resetees o "quites" la señal de paro.

Aquí puedes hacer un circuito lógico quizás usando un OR con la señal de reloj y la de disparo de detención o parada que es la que vamos a diseñar y que llegaría a estos dos pines pero PL y MR deberán mantener la condición de "1" y "0" igual que si estuvieran contando.

Luego de allí, podrías tener un botón de reset que te coloque nuevamente el contador en su valor inicial.

La señal de detención la quieres cuando el contador llega  a "00". Para esto deberás hacer que la señal valga "1" cuando todas las salidas del contador (de ambos módulos) valgan 0. Un circuito lógico básico que hace esto es el del primer anexo.

En el segundo anexo podrás ver una idea de como llevar la señal de paro a ambos pines CPU y CPD.  
Cuando la señal de paro vale "0", el contador le hace caso al reloj y contará hacia arriba o hacia abajo dependiendo de como coloques el interruptor.  Cuando la señal vale "1", los pines CPU y CPD se van a "1" y el contador de detiene.

Creo que esto y los otros mensajes de este tema te pueden aclarar lo demás.

Saludos y suerte en el diseño.
Marcelo.


----------



## alexthecrown

gracias por aber atendido mi pregunta.. y  ya puede realizar el reloj..
pero tengo otra duda tienes alguna diagrama para realizar un frecuencimetro (medidor de frecuancias) si es asi porfabor contactame, plz....


----------



## yabasta

Que tal mr_guns, yo tengo un proyecto parecido asignado por la universidad con algunas variantes me gustaría saber si podríamos intercambiar los diseños para ver que errores pueda poseer el mío.


----------



## mr_guns

Enviame los requerimientos de tu proyecto para ver que tanto te puedo ayudar.

Saludos,

E.C.


----------



## JR

colegas aki hay un contador up/dw programable punto de inicio, a este solo tienen q agregarle comparador para activar la sirena, espero le sirva, http://www.hispavila.com/3ds/lecciones/lecc7part3.htm


----------



## yabasta

mr_guns dijo:
			
		

> Enviame los requerimientos de tu proyecto para ver que tanto te puedo ayudar.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> E.C.



Muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta

La acciones que debe realizar el circuito son las siguientes:

1.- Contador ascendente/descendente de 0 a 59 y de 59 a 0 respectivamente y se debe mostrar en 2 display a 7 segmentos
2.- Deben haber 2 pulsadores que me controlen las acciones, es decir:
      Pulsador 1 inicia la cuenta ascendente
      Pulsador 2 inicia la cuenta descendente
      Al pulsar cualquiera de los 2 es pulsado una segunda vez detiene la cuenta sea cual sea el sentido y si se pulsa una 3 vez se debe reiniciar la cuenta.

Como te comenté es un tanto parecido a tu circuito con la salvedad de que no se activará ninguna sirena.

Nuevamente gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## mr_guns

Marcelo(o alguien más que pueda),


Necesito graficar la siguente logica, como parte de una ligera modificación que recibió el proyecto:

Pulso del reloj(CP) y Start/Pause entrando a una And; la salida de la And entrando a una Or con una entrada de pulso manual(PM1); la salida de esta Or a la entrada CP del contador de unidades 74LS190; la salida RC del contador de unidades a una And, y Start/Pause entrando a esta misma compuerta; la salida de esta And entrando a una Or con otra entrada de pulso manual(PM2); la salida de esta Or al CP del 74LS190.

Esta modificación resultó bien al último momento y el proyecto, que fue presentado hoy, quedó con los requerimientos que se pedían; esta gráfica que pido es solo para reenviar el pre-proyecto con las modificaciones sufridas.

Gracias,

E.C.


----------



## mr_guns

Marcelo(o alguien más que pueda), 


Necesito graficar la siguente logica, como parte de una ligera modificación que recibió el proyecto: 

Pulso del reloj(CP) y Start/Pause entrando a una And; la salida de la And entrando a una Or con una entrada de pulso manual(PM1); la salida de esta Or a la entrada CP del contador de unidades 74LS190; la salida RC del contador de unidades a una And, y Start/Pause entrando a esta misma compuerta; la salida de esta And entrando a una Or con otra entrada de pulso manual(PM2); la salida de esta Or al CP del 74LS190. 

Esta modificación resultó bien al último momento y el proyecto, que fue presentado hoy, quedó con los requerimientos que se pedían; esta gráfica que pido es solo para reenviar el pre-proyecto con las modificaciones sufridas. 

Gracias, 

E.C.


----------



## Marcelo

Bueno, al fin y al cabo te hago la tarea. 

Creo que te comenté que con el programa grátis _"Multimedia Logic"_ podías dibujar las compuertas y circuitos (www.nmss.org).

Creo que la cosa la dibujé como dijistes pero los próximos los haces tu. 

Dale click al dibujo para verlo más grande.

Marcelo


----------



## mr_guns

Jaja, bueno, excúsame por ponerte a trabajar tanto, pero en verdad te agradezco mucho la ayuda porque practicamente me llevaste de la mano durante todo el proyecto que ya lo mostré en el curso y quedó todo bien a pesar de los cambios de último momento. Lo que más me gustó de todo es que de todo esto no salí con la mente en blanco, como al principio del proyecto la tenía.

Finalmente...MUCHAS GRACIAS!!!,

Elder Crisóstomo


----------



## Marcelo

Bueno Elder me alegro que así sea; después me dices cuanto sacamos en el trabajo    

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## odre80

Mirad, yo el proyecto qeu tengo que hacer es el siguiente.

Bueno es el que me he propuesto diseñar.

Consiste en la entrada de un aparcamiento. Un display nos indica el numero de coches que entran y e lnumero de coches que salen .

El circuito es compuesto por un biestable tipo R-S, una puerta Nor, dos 74ls190 dos 7447 (decodificadores de display).

Ya pondre el esquema electrico que tengo echo, el cual funciona perfectamente.

Mediante dos dipositivos de infrarrojos, cada vez qeu pasa un coche, el display suma uno, Cuando van por la zona de salada al salir resta uno del display. Llegando este a 100, hay indicaciones luminosas.

A parte lleva dos 74ls121, que temporizan la barrera, el ascenso y el descenso, pero bueno es lo de menos.

Simulando el proyecto todo funciona, pero haciendolo igual, en una ProtoBoard, no soy capaz de hacer que funcione. Y doy por echo qeu esta todo bien conectado y que lo he desmontado mil veces. Que opinais?

Puede ser qeu la simulacion funcione y este mal echa, y despues fisicamente no se pueda hacer como yo lo tengo echo?

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## mr_guns

Marcelo solo escribo para decirte que SACAMOS A en ambas materias, tanto en teoría como en laboratorio.

Gracias por todo,

Elder Crisóstomo


----------



## Marcelo

Bueno Elder, enhorabuena!!

..y de nada, vamos a ver con que te salen los profes ahora.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## Carlos Alfonso

hola marcelo mi nombre es carlos he visto que en este foro tu ayudas a muchas personas y espero contar con tu ayuda tambien necesito muy urgentemente realizar en un protoboard como proyecto numero uno un CONTADOR que cuente de 00-99 pero utilizando solo compuertas logicas la verdad no se como hacerlo si usted tuviera un diagrama bien explicado yo sabria como conectarlo y el proyecto numero dos es un RELOJ que vaya de 00:01 a 23:59 y me nos se como hacerlo por favor le suplico que me ayude es muy urgente y de eso depende mi estancia en la facultad porque la materia la tengo en cuarta oportunidad y podria quedar fuera de la escuela por esos proyectos de antemano gracias


----------



## nemesaiko

hola tengo un circuito hecho en circuitmaker2000 miralo y dime si te sirve de algo solo falta que  le hagas algunas  modificaciones.

LIMA - PERU


----------



## nanarose

Oye nemesaiko, ese circuito del reloj está muy educativo... Gracias!


----------



## mr_guns

Wow.me sorprende cuanto se ha visto este tópico!

Espero que haya sido de gran utilidad para todos!



Att: El Autor del Tópico


----------



## jenrique

odre80 podrias subir tu circuito para ayudarte....


----------



## BlackSabbat

Y despues de 4 años aun sigue ayudando tu tema Elder, claro que tmb una gran felicitacion a Marcelo por la explicación detallada del proyecto y paciencia.

Saludos

P.D. Me sirvio mucho la explicación. Gracias!!!


----------



## nietzche

oigan, tengo un circuitillo que hice que es un contador ascendente descendente programable, uno selecciona el modo por medio de dos push buttons, y si se selecciona el ascendente, se programa con un teclado de 10 push buttons hasta donde quiere llegar, una vez que llega hay se recicle y empieza de nuevo, se exhibe en displays de dos segmentos, en el modo descendente se selecciona por medio del teclado hasta donde llega empezando desde el 99y cuando  llega al destino se recicla de nuevo, cuenta desde 99 a 00 y desde 00 a 99, incluso tiene pausa. 
dejenme ke llegue al taller por que estoy de vacaciones y subo el video y el diagrama, jajajajajajajaja    bay.


----------



## anthony123

Esta es mi primera excursion en circuitos secuenciales. Estoy diseñando un "selector" el cual a través de 2 botones (A= +Up, B=+Down) se podra selecionar de forma secuencial (tipo 4017) 4 opciones. 

Tengo primero al 4029 como contador en forma binaria (Pin 9 @ Vcc) cargado con un valor en las entradas de L L L L (L=Low) dado a que ese es el que decodifica el 4028 como el primero de la cuenta decimal (recordar que es de forma secuencial y el 4028 decodifica el mensaje binario del 4029)

Ahora, me surgen las siguentes preguntas:

El 4029 se puede resetar? Porque cuando llegue L L H H necesito que vuelva a L L L L.
¿Como se puede implementar para que con un solo boton se envie un pulso positivo al Clock del 4029 y dependiendo si es +Up o +Down envie un pulso positivo o negativo al pin 10 (Up es H y Down es L)?


----------



## nietzche

no se si esta informacion te sirva http://r-luis.xbot.es/icdatos/4029.html
lo del boton yo utilizo un flip flop tipo D, pongo la entrada A 1 LOGICO, Y el reloj o enable con un switch, asi presionando el boton se queda enclavado en el estado alto la salida Q aunque se suelte el boton, no se si te refieras a eso, pongo una imagen.


----------



## anthony123

Vallamos por parte:

Son 2 botones los cuales al ser pulsados siempre enviaran un "1" al clock del 4029. Lo que se me dificulta es como variar el estado en el Up/down.

Con el flip flop facilmente tengo el pulso al clock, pero habra alguna funcion que con:
A:1 B:0 = C:1 ~ A:0 B:1 = C:0 ??


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Anthony123
Tal vez este sea el circuito que requieres.
segun entiendo quieres que tu circuito solo cuente de 0 a 3 y que se regrese del 3 al 0. Esto para tener 4 opciones.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## anthony123

Muchas gracias amigo por tu circuito. Pero lamentablemente esa no es la funcion que busco. Se necesitan es 2 botones. Con uno se suma la cuenta hacia arriba y con el otro hacia abajo. Repito que eso implicaria simpre un "1" para el clock y dependiendo de si es (up o Donw) un "1" o "0" respectivamente.

Estuve revisando varias paginas acerca de electronica digital y no pude entender claramente las tablas para resolver todo como si fuera una "funcion"

Tendria 2 miniterminos: 1 y 0 pero me estanco ahi.



Saludos

Probando y leyendo he conseguido obtener 2 de las 3 funciones que busco. Ahora solo me falta el "reset" para que el 4029 no siga de largo despues del 0 o del 4. Tengo la opcion de MrCarlos pero no se como podria implementarla. Se puede combinar con alguna compuerta lógica?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Este circuito cuenta así arriba cuando se presiona un botón SW1 y cuenta hacia abajo cuando se presioba el otro botón SW2 (SW3 es reinicio).






Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## anthony123

Gracias por ambos esquemas compañero, pero la idea es no agregar un 3er boton para el "reseteo" del 4029. Por eso hice el comentario de que cómo seria la mejor forma de combinar mi esquema (el ultimo) con el ofrecido por MrCarlos el cual cumple con la 3ra condicion pero no con las 1era y 2da.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

 A SW3 lo reemplazas por un condensador y cuando enciendes (energizas) el circuito pone a cero todo y solo debes usar SW1 ó SW2.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## anthony123

Hice los cambios ahora solo queda 1/2 parte de la funcion 3 hahaha. Tome el pulso del conteo 4 lo que lleva el 4029 al 0 de nuevo(funciona al pelo). Mi problema es que le puse algo similar para que cuando se pulse "up" estando en 0, el 4028 permanezca asi (no funciono); en otras palabras, estando el pin 0 del 4028 en 1 pisando el "up botton" se enviaria un 1 al carry in.

Gracias de antemano.

PD: No he revisado bn la parte de los botones que me enviaste en los post pasados, pero a vuelo de pajaro he notado que usa menos compuertas logicas.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Te envío los archivos en Livewire.

Como se usa una sola puerta lógica, si deseas la puedes reemplazar por un circuito hecho a transistores.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Si pones un condensador en lugar de SW3, en el simulador Livewire no funciona, pero en un circuito real si funciona.


----------



## anthony123

A mi me funciono lo del capacitor. Lo que me tiene liado es la parte del up.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

No funcionan los circuito que publiqué.

Porque en el simulador cuenta de manera ascendente y descendente.

¿Cuál es tu duda?

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## anthony123

Mirá la parte superior del ultimo esquema que subí.

Está una AND la cual en su primera entrada tiene el dato nº0 proveniente del 4028 y la otra proviene de el trigger que sigue al boton de up. La salida va a un diodo y luego a un capacitor con una resistencia. El objetivo es que cuando este en nº y se pulse de nuevo el up, el 4029 se "restee" por el carry in y se mantenga igual.

Estoy en lo correcto?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Publica el archivo del circuito en Livewire para ver tu duda.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## anthony123

Ahi va 

Gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Puedes decirme que deseas que  haga el circuito.

Por ejemplo, que cuando llegue al útimo número (en un sentido), ya no siga contando por más que se siga presionando el botón, y sólo contará en sentido inverso cuando se presione el otro botón.

Dime si estoy equivocado.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Anthony123
Espero que el diagrama del circuito adjunto satisfaga tus requerimientos; está en LIVEWIRE

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Si quieres que recicle.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## dani_v8

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> No funcionan los circuito que publiqué.
> 
> Porque en el simulador cuenta de manera ascendente y descendente.
> 
> ¿Cuál es tu duda?
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.


 

¿Cual es el circuito que no funciona?
Yo estoy haciendo un contador igual al que publicaste. 
Modificando un poco el circuito de elaficionado, he hecho esto con el paint. Me podeis decir si funcionaria, creo que si.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Si debe funcionar, lo que pasa es que quiere hacerlo manualmente, es decir, que cada vez que presione un botón vaya contando en un sentido y cuando usa el otro cuente en sentido contrario.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## dani_v8

Muchas gracias por responder, entonces acionando el conmutardor que dibuje contará en un sentido y volviendo a accionarlo contara en el otro. ¿Es asi verdad?
Otra cosa, si quisiera hacer el contador con 4 digitos tendria que seguir conectando el 7 del primer 4029 al 15 del segundo, lueog el 7 del segundo al 15 del tercero....¿Esto seria así?  

Gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Sí, de esa manera está bien.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Si puedes trata de conseguir el Livewire u otro simulador, para que puedas hacer las pruebas.


----------



## dani_v8

Muchas gracias, pero el problema de los programas estos es que a veces circuitos que funcionan en la vida real fallan en ellos.
Acabo de finalizar el clock a 1Hz con un 555 lo he probado y funciona, ahora voy comenzar a colocar lo zocalos para los integrados, pero tengo alguna duda haber is me sabes responder.
1º El contador va ser de 4 digitos (Ya se que lo normal son 2 o a lo mucho 3) ¿con tantos digitos le haran falta resistencias a los display?
El esquema que puse aqui es algo mas sencillo que uno que tengo de hace tiempo que me diera un profesor de electronica, en aquel vienen pulsadores para resetear, testear todos los led etc. ¿Primero haré el sencillo y luego si funciona le añado los pulsadores? 

Gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Las resistencias de la pantalla o display deben limitar la corriente a un máximo de 10mA.

Entonces hazlo por partes, primero un dígito (ver si funciona), agregas el otro dígito y así hasta la cantidad de dígitos que desees armar (teóricamete no hay límite).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## anthony123

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Sí, de esa manera está bien.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.
> Nota: Si puedes trata de conseguir el Livewire u otro simulador, para que puedas hacer las pruebas.


Eso es lo que busco. Por eso agregue el AND y el otro capacitor con la resitencia.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Puedes publicar tu circuito, para tener una mejor idea de tus cambios.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## anthony123

Está publicado, es un .rar y te puse: Ahi va 

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola. 

Haz visto el circuito que puse en el mensaje #66.

Hace lo que deseas, si no es así dímelo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## anthony123

Muchisimas gracias. Podrias darme una explicacion de la modificacion?

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.


Tú necesitas esto 00,01,10,11 y de nuevo 00, esto se logra con un contador hasta 4 (0 a 3), de manera ascendente y descendente, para selecionar una de 4 salidas.

El 4029 lo configuramos como contador binario (pata 9 en Vcc ó 1).
Como quiero que el 4028 sólo activa 4 de sus salida, se ponen las entradas C,D a tierra ó 0.

El circuito que controla ya sea el botón de ascenso (Up) o el botón de descenso (Dn) de la cuenta está formado por Flip Flop 4027, cuya salida Q va conectada a la entrada U/D del 4029, de modo que cuando se presiona el botón de ascenso se excita la entrada S (Set) que pone en 1 la salida Q del 4027 activado al 4029 para que cuente hacia arriba.

De manera similar ocurre cuando se presiona el botón de descenso (Dn), pero excita la entrada R (Reset), que hace que el 4029 ahora cuente hacia abajo.

La puerte No-O (NOR), sirve para que cuando se suelte el botón al reloj le llegue el pulso positivo que necesita el 4029 para contar. Es decir, desfasa el pulso que va al reloj con respecto al pulso que va a S o R. En otra palabras primero activa la opción (U/D) y despues excita el reloj.

Espero no haberte confundido demasiado.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## anthony123

Y por que los pines C D los enviaste a GND a traves de una resistencia de 10K y no directamnte??


----------



## elaficionado

Hola. 

Elimina las resistencia de 10K y ponlas en tierra directamente (las puse en el momento del diseño porque no sabía si en algún momento les iba a aplicar un 1).
De manera similar elimina la resistencia de 100K que está en la salida de la puerta NOR (la puse para tener la entrada del reloj en tierra en lo primeros intentos del diseño).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## anthony123

Seria recomendable poner un circuito anti-rebote?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

En el circuito pon un condensador de 0.47uF en paralelo a los botones (SW)




Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## ranita 25

Buenas tardes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Quisiera saber como puerdo armar un contador ascendente/descendente de 4 bits que me cuente de 0 15 y vicebersa con filp flip jk en el programa workbench

Gracias y que tengan buen dia.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola ranita 25

Que Flip-Flop J-K pretendes utilizar ?. 
Me refiero a qué número de Circuito Integrado.

Tiene que ser en WorkBench el archivo que se adjunte?.
No se puede adjuntar un archivo de imagen (JPG)?.

El regreso del conteo tiene que ser automático o puede ser por medio de un conmutador ?.

Etc.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ranita 25

Hola MrCarlos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lo q pasa es q lo tengo q hacer con puros flip-flop jk, primero lo tengo que hacer en el programa de workbench, y eso lo tengo q acompletar con el decodificador 4774 y el 555, ya q ya habia echo un contador de 0 a 9 con los mismos ci, solo q tenia elcontador 74192, peroesta vez el maestro quiero q lo agamos con los flip-flop jk, como lo puedo hacer en workbench

claro que si puede ser un archivo en .jpg

y el conteo tiene q ser automatico


----------



## ivankira

hola 
una vez haciendo la tabla de verdad te puedes dar un mejor planteamiento del circuito.

ya hiciste la tabla


----------



## ranita 25

Hola pues la neta no tengo mucha idea en este caso de como hacer la tabla de verdad para este circuito, sera que me puedas apoyar en este parte, ya de lo otro me podia encargar yo.

Gracias


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola ranita 25

Aquí tienes un archivo JPG donde viene un diagrama de un contador con Flip-Flop’s J-K.
Usalo como ejemplo para que tu lo hagas en tu WorkBench.

Para que cuente en sentido inverso debes conectad el clock al primer Flip-Flop.

En el diagrama esta así: suponiendo que el de la izquierda es A el que le sigue hacia la derecha es B entonces quedaria así:
 A, B, C, D.

De Nuevo, La señal de reloj llega al D, del D sale Por Su Q y va Al C, del C sale por su Q y llega al B del B sale por su Q y llega a A. Entonces tu debes hacer un circuito para que cambie ese secuencia.

Clock ->D->Q, ->C->Q, B->Q, ->A-Q. Así Esta el camino del reloj tu debes cambiarlo, aprovechando el cambio del Flip-Flop X.

Clock A->Q, ->B->Q, ->C->Q, ->D->Q.

Fácil No ?

Nota también que el circuito con Display de la derecha cuenta en sentido inverso pues esta conectado a las Q’s negadas.

Es otro truco para hacer que parezca que el contador cuenta en sentido inverso.

Saludos


----------



## ivankira

pues ni que decir creo que el  de mrcarlos  es muy buen ejemplo, aunque mi diseño es diferente.

para  no opacar tan sabia sabiduria. mejor no digo nada 

saludos a los dos


----------



## ranita 25

Muchas gracias a los dos, aorita lo voy a modificar para que que de en el workbench.

Se los agracesco, cualquier duda que tenga hay los consulto.

de nueva cuenta garacias a los dos


----------



## QCH

buenos dias.
tengo un ckto ke cuenta de 59:59 a 0 con un sitema de paro, un boton de reset y que se puede programar para donde comienza el conteo.

mi problema es que cada vez que presiono el boton de incio(start) el display de las decenas de los segundos aumenta en 1.

el segundo problema que tengo es que al programar algun otro numero, por ejemplo 48:36 al llegar los segundos a 0 el siguiente conteo ke hace es 47:39 cuando deberia ser 47:59

no se si alguien me puede ayudar , adjunto el circuito en circuit maker
gracias de antemano


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola QCH
No he logrado abrir el archivo contenido en el .RAR, estás seguro que esta en formato para el Circuit Maker?
Qué versión es?
Sería mejor adjuntar una imagen de mapa de Bits (JPG) no crees?

saludos 
a sus ordenes


----------



## QCH

Creo que es la ultima versio de circuit maker(2000)
igual adjunto la imagen pero creo  que no se vera bn


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola QCH

Perdón pero no logro descifrar el diagrama que adjuntaste. Este tiene muchas líneas sobrepuestas y no se realmente a donde van conectadas, es decir de donde a donde están conectadas.

Según entiendo, por lo dicho en tu mensaje, “Tienes un contador que funciona en forma descendente, programable para el inicio y de ahí hacia atrás, 3 botones: Encendido, Paro, Reset.”

Qué, exactamente deben hacer esos botones:
Encendido?
Paro?
Reset?

No tengo mucha experiencia en Circuit Maker; el que siempre había utilizado, LiveWire, no funciona como es debido el 74192 por lo que no puedo simular tu circuito, sin embargo si me aclaras las dudas de los botones y de si es solo descendente tu contador podría simularlo en el Circuit Maker que recién Adquirí. Según entiendo, por tu mensaje, solo cuenta una hora en forma descendente. Ya que tienes 2 dígitos para segundos y 2 para minutos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## QCH

si me imagine al verlo que iba a ser dificil descifrarlo 
efectivamente tiene esos 3 botones, el maximo tiempo que puede contar es una hora ya que solo posee minutos y segundos y solamente es contador descendete 

Encendido:lo que hace es que mientras no se active este boton el circuito no comienza a trabajar, digamos ke no funciona nada.

Paro:es activo en bajo, y a pasarlo a 0 el conteo descendete se detiene, cuando regresa a 1 el conteo se renueva.

Reset:funciona solamente cuando el paro a sido activado, entonces al presionarlo el conteo regresa al valor del inicio.

imagino que la forma mas facil de ver el ckto es como un cronometro, con los mismos 3 botones.

si tienes otra duda acerca del ckto con gusto te ayudare, y gracias por tomarte la molestia con mi problema


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola QCH

Finalmente desenmarañé tu circuito; una de las cosas que veo es que utilizas la entrada CPU (Clock Pulse Up) para detener el conteo por medio del conmutador llamado “encendido”.
Esta entrada del 74192 es para contar hacia arriba así que cada que “siente“ una transición positiva contará +1. 
Por lo tanto te recomiendo que las dejes conectadas a 5V. 
Es preferible detener el conteo interrumpiendo los pulsos que llegan de V7 por su Pin 4 hacia la compuerta AND U20B. Agregué un interruptor (S1) para ese fin.

Tu contador es en forma descendente, De segundos y minutos, programable a través de los KPD6, 7, 8 y 9.
Así que debe contar más o menos así:
Descendente: 10 09 08 07 06 05 04 03 02 01 00 59 58 57 56 55.....
Esta cuenta es parecida en los dos grupos de circuitos que cuentan minutos y segundos.
Normalmente en decimal contaría así:
Descendente: 10 09 08 07 06 05 04 03 02 01 00 99 98 97 96 95......
Como ves, cuando llegue a la cuenta 99, debe restablecer a 59 en lugar de a 99, pero no descubro ninguna circuiteria que haga eso en el circuito de tu contador.

Lo que si veo que tienes unas compuertas NAND detectando los 9’s en los contadores 74192 de las decenas de minutos y segundos. No se para qué.
El modo como puedes restablecer a 59 es detectando cuando los contadores de unidades y decenas, de minutos o segundos, llegan a 99.
Analiza el circuito que está en la parte baja a la derecha del ZIP adjunto.

Observa como cuenta y al llegar a 02, 01, 00, 99 no se ve el 99 sino que cambia a 59.
Claro porque los KPD1 y KPD2 están programados así.

Tú utilizas esas mismas entradas (D0, 1, 2, 3) para programar el inicio del contador.
Entonces debes aumentar una circuiteria para "SUMAR" que restablezca al 59
pero que se pueda programar el inicio del conteo descendente también.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## edwinbm4

Hola, espero no estar incumpliendo nada, pero el titulo me cae perfecto.
Sucede lo siguiente, estoy montando un cronometro (down), es un tablero electronico, y estoy usando el 74192 y ya monte dos contadores en cascada y estos representa el segundo, el problema radica que cuando paso de 00 a 59, me muestra el 5 y el otro digito me muestra el 9 inmediatamente el 5 pasa a ser 4, lo cual no deberia de ser asi. y no se como hacer para que la cuenta sea 59,58,57... y no 49,48,47....en ves de cargar el 5 en las decenas cargo el 6 y si funciona pero el 6 se ve, es decir, permanece un rato que es muy, muy visible...
si tienen una idea o sugerencia, les estare muy agradecido

Gracias


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola edwinbm4

Analiza el circuito adjunto, espero solucione el problema en tu proytecto

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## edwinbm4

Muchas Gracias MrCarlos, voy a montarlo y luego te comento los resultados, gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## edwinbm4

Muchas gracias MrCarlos, funciono perfecto, ahora toca hacer los minutos , muchas gracias


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola edwinbm4

Los minutos es una copia del circuito que adjunte en mi mensaje #98 de este tema.

La conexión entre segundos y minutos es sencilla: del contador de las decenas de segundos terminal TCD al contador de las unidades terminal CPD.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jonyy7

Buenas Noches!!
 Ojala me puedan ayudar resulta que me han puesto a hacer un circuito con flip flops de 0 a 9 y de 9 a 0 con switch que programe cuando sea ascendente y descendente usando cuatro 74ls73
pero resulta que lo he intentando de un sin fin de maneras, logre hacerlo ascendente de 0 a 9, claro esta que sube hasta 15 asi que cuando supera 9 el display lanza basura, solo en el montaje en la simulacion de 10 a 15 se queda en blanco. (es algo q no he podido corregir
estoy ya desesperado intente con muchas compuertas y diseños que he visto pero no logro hacerlo.

anexo la parte del circuito que llevo
de antemano muchas gracias a quien me pueda ayudar!!


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola jonny7

2 Preguntas:
Tiene que ser con 74LS73 ?
Ascendente, descendente de 0 a 9 solamente ?.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jonyy7

elementos para el diseño, se necesitan dispositivos de memoria; como recomendacion podrian utilizar ﬂipﬂop D (74LS74D) que son mas faciles de implementar o ﬂip a a ﬂop JK (74LS73)
es una simple recomendacion que nos dio el profesor creo que tambien nos recomendaba implementarle un sumador creo q el 74ls83 pero aun no se para que no lo dijo.

y pues la restriccion que nos pusieron es no usar los 74ls90 o 91 q ya son contadores en si.

y si que vaya hasta 9 y regrese a cero o llegue a cero y pase a 9, pero si es complicado pues no habria problema que solo sea 1 display que vaya hasta 15 y q cuando pase 9 ps simplemente se presione 5 veces para q regrese a 0.


----------



## ivankira

creo que lo unico que nesesitas es un arreglo de compuerta.

cuando llegue a 10 binario resetealo con alguna compuerta and y asi debe de volver a comenzar.

saludos


----------



## jonyy7

ivankira dijo:


> creo que lo unico que nesesitas es un arreglo de compuerta.
> 
> cuando llegue a 10 binario resetealo con alguna compuerta and y asi debe de volver a comenzar.
> 
> saludos




muchas gracias, lo que no logro hacer es que sea tambien descendente  alguien que me pueda ayudar? mi diseño ya lo anexe alli arriba


----------



## omarus

hola se me hace interesante  pero si kiero ke cuente hasta x numero y que no empiece de en x numero como le ago


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola omarus

Si quieres que cuenta hasta X número y que no inicie en X número, entonces el contador contará, digamos, de Y hasta X.

Para ello debes detectar cuando llegue a X y lo restablescas a Y.

Por lo tanto el contador debe tener entradas de control para poder programarlo a Y, y por medio de compuertas detectar cuando llegue a X+1. si detectas X solamente esta no se verá pues el cambio a Y lo hace a la velocidad de la luz mas los retardos propios del contador en cuestión.

Ahora, si funciona ascendentemente es de un modo la circuiteria para restablecerlo a Y. Si es descendentemente la circuiteria sera de otro modo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## omarus

mira no llevo mucho me quedo en cun comparador y si me hechas la mano en esto te lo agradeceria





http://img836.imageshack.us/f/dosregistros.png/


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola omarus

En el enlace que adjuntaste salen varios circuitos. Cúal es el tuyo ?.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## omarus

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola omarus
> 
> En el enlace que adjuntaste salen varios circuitos. Cúal es el tuyo ?.
> 
> saludos
> a sus ordenes



Lo siento kreo ke lo subi mal pero aquiva el link
http://img836.imageshack.us/f/dosregistros.png/


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola omarus

Bien, ya vi tu circuito, según creo es el que tiene un teclado en la parte superior derecha y estas utilizando el 74C922.

Qué pretendes hacer con ese circuito ?.

Veo que tienes unos Flip-Flop’s tipo D conectados a las salidas del 74C922 luego con unos 74LS85 comparas las salidas de los Flip-Flop’s tipo D con las salidas de unos 7490.
Las entradas de control de los 74LS85 no están conectadas ni las salidas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## omarus

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola omarus
> 
> Bien, ya vi tu circuito, según creo es el que tiene un teclado en la parte superior derecha y estas utilizando el 74C922.
> 
> Qué pretendes hacer con ese circuito ?.
> 
> Veo que tienes unos Flip-Flop’s tipo D conectados a las salidas del 74C922 luego con unos 74LS85 comparas las salidas de los Flip-Flop’s tipo D con las salidas de unos 7490.
> Las entradas de control de los 74LS85 no están conectadas ni las salidas.
> 
> saludos
> a sus ordenes



todavia no termino mi proyecto de la escuela
es un contador de 0-99 
que se programe hasta N numero
 con un boton de start(me falta poner)
inicia la cuenta de 0 hasta N y se detenga

si se desea corregir el numero programado se pueda borrar (clear no se si lo puse bien)


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola omarus

Bien, creo entender: Estas haciendo un contador que inicie en 0, luego por medio del teclado que tienes le quieres programar dónde termine y se detenga al llegar, lo máximo que contará es 99. si quieres corregir tendrá un botón para hacerlo.

Así es ?

Supongo que los contadores que aparecen en el circuito son los 7490. si esto es cierto así como están conectados no llegarán hasta 99 pues los 2 avanzan al mismo ritmo porque los tienes conectados al mismo RELOJ (555).
Si el 7490(U5) es el contador de unidades y el otro de las decenas debes conectar la salida Q3(11) de U5 a la entrada CKA(14) de U7 y la salida del 555 a CKA(14) de U5. 

Ya verificaste que al presionar, en el teclado, el número 5, por ejemplo, este 5 sale hasta las Q’s de U1 ?.
Y, si luego presionas el 4, este 4 sale por las Q’s de U4 ?.
Es decir, verificaste que funciona bien el teclado, el 74C922 y los 2 74LS273 ?.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## omarus

lo cheke si solo ke el teclado no son esas teclas
http://img256.imageshack.us/i/dosregistrosv2.png/   ya tiene sus posiciones reales 

como voy en esto 
como se le ace para el contador de c/u inicie y despues como detenerlo


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola omarus

Bien, el teclado y los componentes asociados, según Tú, funcionan Bien.
Noto que ya corregiste el Clock de los contadores, bien.

Para que los contadores dejen de contar cuando lleguen al número programado es necesario interrumpir los pulsos que llegan al contador 7490(14) U6, para lograrlo hay que intercalar una compuerta OR de 2 entradas, su salida va a U6(14) y una entrada al 555(3); en la otra entrada de la OR se conecta una AND de 2 entradas, la salida de esta va a la terminal que quedó desocupada de la OR; las salidas A=B(6) de los comparadores 7485 U6 y U8 se conectan a las entradas de la AND una a cada una. Además, en los comparadores hay que conectar a tierra las entradas de control IA>B(4) y IA<B(2) las entradas IA=B(3) de ambos comparadores se conectan a +5Vdc.

Pruébalo así y me comentas que hace el circuito.

Creo que te falta el Botón de Inicio.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## omarus

ya vi tenias razon con los registros no se como no me dic cuenta ayer pero namas veo como conectar un flipflip jk para desplazar registros para ke  el primero pulso sean decenas y el segundo unidades 
pero no se como usarlo 
seria poner la salida 74c922 pata 12 a un inversor y este a jk 74ls107 por 12(CK) su salida seria 2(Q) como le aria con 4(K), 1(J), 13(reset) y  2(Q')


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola omarus

La J(1) la K(4) y el Reset(13) conectalas al positivo; los pulsos para que cambie la Q(3) se aplican a CK(12).

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## omarus

ya no entendi 1,4 y 13 a VCC y Q(3) a ck(12) 
o no entendi


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola omarus

solo le fallaste en Q(3) a CK(12).

Digo: Los pulsos se aplican a CK(12). (Punto).
Q(3) cambiará de estado en cada pulso aplicado a CK(12).

Los números entre parentesis son los números de terminales en el 74107.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## omarus

no se si estoy vien pero dime tu opinion
http://img51.imageshack.us/i/99997321.png/


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola omarus

pues así funcionaría el Flip-Flop, pero.........te falta conectar al VCC la terminal del Reset.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## omarus

trate de poner un display en los registros 74ls48 y puse 2 display de 7 segmentos de catodo comun pero cuando corro la simulacion no corre
http://img203.imageshack.us/i/displayk.png/


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola omarus

pues vuelve a quitarlos a ver si corre.

Los datos de entrada para los 74LS48 de dónde los estás tomando?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## omarus

no sale los numeros de los registros para ver  74ls273


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola omarus

Desde que agregaste el Flip-Flop NO salen los Números del 74LS273 ?.

Regresate a donde funcionaba Bien.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## omarus

hay salida pero del decodificado al display no sale


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola omarus

En Los decodificadores tienes varias entradas a tierra, eso está mal. desconéctalas en ambos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## omarus

cuales si *POR* *QU*e no*-*se


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola omarus
En el mensaje #123 agregaste un dibujo en el cual se ven 2 Display's y 2 decodificadores.
Las terminales 3, 5, 4 de los decodificadores 7448 no deben estar a tierra.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## omarus

ya kedo probe con display en BCD y otro con 74ls48 varian la posicion del teclado
pero funciona solo fataria poner el contador donde se conecta
te dejo la imagen del duagrama hasta ahora
http://img713.imageshack.us/i/contadordosregistrosv1.png/


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola omarus

ya vi tu diagrama, mañana seguiremos, aqui ya son las 00:46, casi la 1 de la mañana.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## omarus

ya tengo el contador casi solo me falta su boton de inicio es lo ultimo no se donde se ponga
los contadores son 74ls192
los demas son BCD/7Seg 74ls48
display de catodo comun
te mando la imagen
http://img181.imageshack.us/i/contadorp1.png/


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola omarus

Para el botón de inicio(Start) había yo dejado una compuerta OR de 3 entradas entre el 555 y el contador 7490 de unidades.

Puedes, si lo deseas, utilizar un solo 74LS273 y usar todas sus entradas y salidas.
En el dibujo adjunto tienes el botón de Inicio(Start). Además la modificación que te menciono de utilizar un solo 74LS273 y un Flip-Flop tipo RS para el Botón Inicio(Start).

La secuencia sería: Encender, presionar el botón Stop, programar, con en teclado, el número hasta donde finaliza la cuenta y presionar el botón Inicio(Start).

Como el sistema se queda en el numero programado, hay que presionar de nuevo el botón Stop con lo que se borra todo y se puede volver a programar otros números por medio del teclado y presionar Start.

Como te menciono puedes utilizar un solo 74LS273 o dejar tu circuito como lo tienes y agregar a el Flip-Flop para el botón de inicio.



saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## omarus

va gracias ya quedo tomando tu idea de la compuerta or y el 555 va garcias por todo


----------



## BKAR

aca les dejo una simulaicon de un contador programable ascendente y descendente .. si efectivamente el 74LS 192


----------



## flexor85

Amigo, sera que por favor puedes colocar la imagen.. porque no me abre el archivo..... quizas incompatibilidad de versiones.... gracias...!


----------



## clocko

te paso un circuito simulado en circuitmaker contador de 0 a 99 con alto programable y con reset, boton de inicio y pausa, utilizando compuertas 74ls90 contador de decadas, 74ls85 comparador de dos cifras 4 bits(para detener en caso de ser igual al numero programado), 74ls157 multiplexor( para visualizar el numero programado) 74ls48 decoder bcd a 7 segmentos para mostrar los numeros en un display, y 74ls73 flip flop jk (para enviar el pulso de inicio y pausa).

ya revisando veo que es muy similar al que pone MrCarlos para Omarus pero igual y es otra idea, espero les sirva ya que en este solo se utilizan dos displays


----------



## omarus

se ve bien a*-*ver *CO*mo jala


----------



## BKAR

flexor85 dijo:


> Amigo, sera que por favor puedes colocar la imagen.. porque no me abre el archivo..... quizas incompatibilidad de versiones.... gracias...!



AHI TA yo uso la version 7.7 ..aca te mando para versiones inferiores...


----------



## Profeta89

Buenas que tal he estado buscando informacion para complementar mi trabajo de electronica he buscado y buscado y no encuentro exactamente lo que quiero bueno les platicare arme un pulso de reloj con el 555 y use un 192 y despues un decodificador 47 para que mostrara el conteo de 0 a 9 eso lo tengo listo pero ahora nose como hacer que mi contador lo haga en descendente sin ningun interruptor o pulsos externos es decir que cuente de 0 a 9 y de 9 a 0 y otra vez 0 9 y 9 0 que quede ciclado he visto en otros post donde lo hacen de 0 a 99 y 99 a 0 pero usan compuertas logicas nose como las podria utilizar yo si solo uso un display 

De antemano muchas gracias les anexo mi diagrama contador de 0 a 9


----------



## clocko

intenta con este circuito,claramente hace lo que necesitas, saludos.


----------



## Profeta89

clocko dijo:


> intenta con este circuito,claramente hace lo que necesitas, saludos.



Muchas Gracias Clocko en verdad que me funciono de maravilla y de paso aprendi a usar circuit maker jeje yo usaba livewire pero este me encanto viene mas completo nuevamente gracias por tu ayuda 

dejo un adjunto de mi simulacion


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Contador 00-99 <--> 99-00

 


Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: El archivo ZIP contiene el circuito en Livewire.


----------



## Profeta89

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Contador 00-99 <--> 99-00
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 49625
> 
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.
> Nota: El archivo ZIP contiene el circuito en Livewire.




Muchas gracias aficionado ya estoy montando el contador de 0-9 en el protoboard cuando lo termine seguire con este otro sera un plus Gracias nuevamente


----------



## nicolasrojas

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Este circuito cuenta así arriba cuando se presiona un botón SW1 y cuenta hacia abajo cuando se presioba el otro botón SW2 (SW3 es reinicio).
> Ver el archivo adjunto 27460
> 
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 27458
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



compadre muxas gracias x tu aporte es justo lo q andaba buscando


----------



## bourges

Hola a todos... estuve leyendo este tema y esta muy bueno... muy buenos aportes.
Yo tengo un Contador de 3 dígitos... funciona perfectamente!! pero tiene display de 7 segmentos de los comunes, pequeños.. quería ponerle los que son más grande... Tengo que cambiarle las resistencias de 470 ohms???? 
(van a ver en las imagenes que el circuito indica resistencias de 560 ohms pero la plaqueta de 470 ohms).









he visto en los comercios de electrónica displays más grandes, quería saber si tiene la misma cantidad de pines y cuales son sus diferencias (consumo, pines, voltaje,etc.).

El transformador me entrega 500mA. Creo que con eso bastara no es así?? Muchas gracias por su tiempo y dedicación.

P/D: Si necesitan, mañana le saco mejores fotos de día con el cel. y las subo.


----------



## Xapas

Hola, que tal?? Siento revivir el tema, pero me surgió un problema con un contador que diseñé. Espero puedan ayudarme. El contador en cuestión intenté que fuera "programable", es decir, a partir de un cierto valor introducido en los displays, el contador descienda, ya que en mi caso lo requiero así, pero también se puede modificar para que ascienda. El problema que me surgió es que necesito que cuando el contador llega a 0 en los tres displays, detenga el decremento y no pase a 999, sino que quede en 0. Intenté hacerlo con puertas lógicas, pero no lo conseguí. Supuse que cambiando el valor de PL a "0" lograría que parara en el 0, pero a la hora de meter el número inicial por medio de los switchs no permite moverse del 0  Alguien puede ayudarme??


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Xapas

Para que un contador se detenga en cero, contando descendentemente, debes detectar cuando éste llegue a cero y en ese instante no dejar parar los pulsos hacia la(s) estrada(s) Clock.
Pero cuando está contando ascendentemente seguramente lo quieres detener cuando llegue a 999. por lo tanto debes hacer lo mismo pero detectar cuando éste llegue a 999.

Ve si te sirve el circuito adjunto en el archivo .ZIP.
En los DigiSwitch Ajustas El Número Donde Debe Iniciar El Contador y con el Botón Cargar Cargas el número en las Q’s de los contadores.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## xtudioxcreativo

Buenas a todos, tengo una duda y quisiera si uds me la pueden responder. Resulta que estoy realizando mi Proyecto de Grado, y dentro de ello estoy usando el famoso 74c922 UN DECODER DE 16 KEY. En la hoja de datos me habla que hay una forma de expandir de 16 teclas a 32 teclas. Lo he realizado en el Protoboard en el Proteus y no ha funcionado   . Quisiera saber en que estoy fallado, si la hoja de datos tiene alguna correccion o si alguien ha montado... Por favor es urgente porque el mismo tengo que entregarlo para el mes de mayo....

Anexo el diagrama que se muestra en la Hoja de datos.

Gracias


----------



## Darklycanz

Hola bueno les comento mi problematica de forma detallada. Necesito realizar una especir de proyecto el cual requiere que realice un contador como lo menciona el titulo de este tema, pero con ciertas condiciones y restricciones.
Este debe realizar las siguientes funciones:
1. Contar de forma automatica desde el 0 hasta el 12(Al llegar al 12 y volver otra vez desde el 0)
2. Tener un control para que este conteo sea ascendente o descendente
3. Tener un control para que este proceso de conteo se pueda detener en un valor cualquiera
Ahora la parte para mi, mas dificil es:
4. Tener adicionalmente un control para establecer un rango de valores(solo en ascendente), entre el ya establecido. Es decir, sin ninguna modificacion cuenta desde el 0 hasta el 12, pero con este control que pueda contar desde el 2 hasta en 9 por ejemplo

Ahora les explico las restricciones.
Solo se pueden usar las compuertas logicas regulares(and, or, not, exor, nexor), tambien se pueden usas los circuitos integrados como: sumadores, decodificadores, multiplexores, fly-flo y 555timer
Unicamente con estos. Y sin mas nada que agregar me despido, espero que alguien se interese en el tema por favor

PD : solo tengo conocimiento de todos los componentes y los he usado menos el fly-fli y el timer 555


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Darklycanz

Quiere decir que no se debe utilizar contadores como el 74LS191 o 74LS193.
Entonces tendrás que hacer un contador con Flip-Flip’s que cuente ascendente y descendentemente de 0 a 12.

Qué simulador para circuitos electrónicos utilizas para desarrollar tus proyectos ??

Si ya hiciste el contador en ese simulador comprime con WinZip o WinRar el archivo que se genera con él y adjúntalo aquí.

O qué tanto llevas hecho de ese diseño ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Darklycanz

Exactamente. Tengo que hacer un contador con Flip-Flop aunque de ello no creo que me genere mucho problema ya que en la red existen ya ejemplos de ello. El problema basicamente son las restricciones que mencione anteriormente las cuales son confusas a la hora de la implementacion del montaje en la simulacion.

Normalmente uso o mejor dicho he usado para simular circuitos logisim que era el mas facil de manera y el proteus.. El contador aun no lo he hecho estaba llegando del trabajo y ahorita es que estoy retomando el proyecto. Con respecto al Flip-Flop estoy realizando las investigaciones teoricas previas para comprender su funcionamiento...

Saludos..!


----------



## Rnl

hola a todos ya que estoy viedno los contadores hoy tengo esta dificultad en ahcer uno programable

es un contador de 3 digitos con entradas de preselecion con el 74ls192 con 4 botones uno es inicio, otro es cargar dato de preseleccion y otro es reset y otro de up/dow y va a ver cuarto digito que  se usara como un factor para selecionar el numero de 0 a 9 y desde el numero seleccionado el contador comenzara su ma apartir de ese numero dando como resultado la suma

ejemplo
 si en los display tengo el numero 125 y en el factor tengo el numero 3 el contador de de comnensar a contar sumando es decir sera ahora 128. 131.134 ascendente o como tambien descendente es decir si esta en 125 sera su cuenta 122.119.... 

segun el numero que esta en el factor comenzara hacer la suma o conteo
gracias por su ayuda


----------



## eusm20

Saludos a toda la comunidad y agradeciendo sus aportes.
Estoy iniciando en este mundo y actualmente estoy diseñando un circuito que haga lo siguiente:
Un sensor inicia un contador ( de1 en 1 cada vez que el sensor se active) y este debe subir de 0 a 9 y repetir ese ciclo. Mientras esto sucede debe haber otro sensor, que al activarse, mostrara en otro display un contador inverso, es decir de 9 a 0. 
Es decir, Cuando algo pase por el sensor 1, el display empieza aumentar y cuando algo pase por el sensor 2 este hará el conteo en forma inversa.
Hasta le momento me ayudaron creando un circuito con 2 display; pero cuenta es en forma ascendente, requiero saber como crear el descendente.
De antemano, les estoy muy agradecido si pueden ayudarme.
Adjunto lo que lelvo diseñado en el programa Logisim.


----------

